# Good Bach Recording (in particular Piano Concerto #5, 2nd movement)



## Colin80 (May 23, 2010)

Hello,

Forgive me if I seem like a bit of a pleb with this question - I'm a very casual classical music listener. Can anyone recommend a good recording of Bach's Arioso from Piano Concerto #5, 2nd movement? My fiancee and I are planning to use this piece during our wedding ceremony. From the research I've done it appears that Glenn Gould is Bach reincarnate... While the Gould recording I found is great, we are hoping to use a recording that is unaccompanied because the ceremony room is relatively small and we're worried the strings may overwhelm it.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

I presume you intend to Harpsichord. If so, I would gladly take Leonhardt or Pinnock.


----------

